

Using soda bottles as light bulbs replacement in Philippines - gregschlom
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-09-bottle-brighten-millions-poor-homes.html

======
felipemnoa
Does anybody know why they are adding bleach?

~~~
byoung2
Probably to add a bit of diffraction to the incoming light, and to discourage
the growth of algae/bacteria.

